
Microsoft Desperately Wants You to Stop Using Windows XP - yiedyie
http://time.com/35622/microsoft-windows-xp-upgrade-deals/
======
Piskvorrr
That's not entirely corect. Microsoft wants you to stop using Windows XP...and
start using Windows SomethingElse (8.1, is it now?). What is more likely to
happen: Android tablets, iPads, no switch at all (approximately in this order
of likelihood). Either way, MS loses this battle.

~~~
yiedyie
Loosing the Windows XP users could prove a strategic error. It could happen
that they both loose the XP users and don't gain new Windows users.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Well...it's lose-lose anyway: XP users, at this point, won't bring new revenue
to MSFT (e.g. new Office, the biggest cash cow, is not compatible with XP,
IIRC); and a migration is unlikely to keep the users with Windows, so no
revenue there either.

